# huperzine-a with dmae or acetyl-L-carnitine



## keeptrying101 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just finished reading the 8 page thread on dmae and found it very informative. I've used dmae, acetyl-L-carnitine and huperzine-a on and off for a few years, and find them all effective in their own way. 

I did a search and was unable to find a thread on huperzine-a. I would like to know if any one else has tried this and what they thought about it?

Huperzine-a is said to prevent the breakdown of acetyl-l-choline in the brain, and I can really tell a difference. Right now I am out of huperzine, and I can feel the dmae running out after 3-4 hours. 

Also, does anyone know of any activities that stimulate the production of acetyl-L-choline? As far as I know you can only get it through supplements and foods (such as eggs), otherwise you either have it or you don't. In contrary it seems as though serotonin and dopamine are dependent upon everyday lifestyle to an extent (not in extreme cases).


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

They all help improve the neurostransmitter acetylcholine. They can be taken together for the most benifet. ALCAR is a solid foundation supplement. Other supplements you can try with it are lecithin or choline for maximize effects.


----------



## keeptrying101 (Mar 18, 2007)

Are there any activities that increase acetyl-l-choline, or are supplements and nutrition the only way?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I took DMAE in the past. This stuff is extracted from sardines I think. I stopped it because I read it can worsen symptoms of depression. I to it for memory and concentration...I don't think it did anything. Maybe the dose was too small....and I was taking many other things at the time.


----------

